# [vba] aus einer checked listbox die markierten items auslesen



## sra (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo

Was ich will ist eigentlich recht simpel. Ich habe eine Listbox mit ListStyle auf Option und Multiselect auf Multiselect, so dass es checkboxen vor dem eigentlichen Eintrag hat. Nun möchte ich alle angewählten, also gecheckten, Einträge auslesen und in ein Array schreiben. Mein Problem: Ich habe leider keine Ahnung mit welcher Eigenschaft der Listbox ich herausfinde ob ein Item checked ist oder nicht.

Es geht weder ListBox.List(i).checked noch irgenein Listbox.checkeditem(i) noch alles andere was ich für irgendwie logisch halten würde!

Ich versuche es nun sicher schon eine Stunde, wenn also jemand das liest, dann habt erbarmen 

Gruss sra


----------



## Julian Maicher (18. Januar 2005)

Nicht checked, sondern selected.

```
Dim i As Integer
With List1
    For i = 0 To .ListCount - 1
       If .Selected(i) Then	
          msgbox .Item(i)
       End If
    Next i
 End With
```


----------



## sra (18. Januar 2005)

Danke für die prompte Antwort... Es geht so


----------

